# canon 60d problem battery blinking



## allenxxxxx (Jun 29, 2016)

I had that problem too. I charged the battery and it's 100 % then I put in on my 60d is not longer working. there's only a battery symbol on the right side that is blinking. can you help me people?


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 29, 2016)

allenxxxxx said:


> I had that problem too. I charged the battery and it's 100 % then I put in on my 60d is not longer working. there's only a battery symbol on the right side that is blinking. can you help me people?



sounds like a bad battery,   try another battery


----------

